# Allergy



## SmokeyJoe (18/7/17)

Howzit guys

If any mixologists could comment
Im severely allergic to trea nuts (6 months ago suffered hearts damage as a result)
However i love the taste of almonds
Now there a lot of recipes out there with almond concentrates

Are they safe?


----------



## RichJB (18/7/17)

This was discussed briefly here.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

